# 383 miles, 24 hours, NOAA 42039 and one dolphin!



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CRobert%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="themeData" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CRobert%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_themedata.thmx"><link rel="colorSchemeMapping" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CRobert%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml"><style></style><p class="MsoNormal">Made the decision after reviewing Roff's as well as Hilton'sto make the long, long run to the 42039 weather bouy that is approx 115 nm fromOB to fish the east/west temp break that looked promising. Left out 9 pm Fr ievening and slow ran out arriving at bouy around 5 AM. Had my nephew on board doing night watch and I slept in the forward stateroom (aka front beanbag! ) all the way out. Autopilot and radar made run out a piece of cake. Full spread out bysunup and started looking for the break. Trolled a north / south zig zag pattern searching for the break but really never found the 2 degree abrupt break shown on the charts but did find ashort opposing current rip SE of the bouy and picked up a dolphin and jumped of3 or 4 more small ones. Was really surprised that we did not do better. Had planned on spending the night out there butafter such a dismal day we chose to run back. the new YF's ability to cruise at 50 mph made the run back possible before dark. Made a stop near the nippleand fished a decent line with no luck. On way back to the pass we dodged one of the worst electrical storms that I have ever seen on the gulf!! We used the Sirius Satellite weather overlay on the chart as well as the on board radar to hunt and peck a gap which we shot into the pass on. Still rather intense with all the cloud to ground lighting popping literally every 2 seconds or less! Amazing sight!</p><p class="MsoNormal">No bill yet but there is always tomorrow as long as the money for gas holds out! I must be crazy or obsessed or both because I still had a great time and was in my own little slice of heaven on earth all day!</p><p class="MsoNormal">MSyellowfin
</p><p class="MsoNormal">Hilton's Chart showing the E/W break just west of the 42039</p><p class="MsoNormal">








</p><p class="MsoNormal">Large steel tank just floating near the nipple! ( a good radar is a must at night!)
</p><p class="MsoNormal">








</p><p class="MsoNormal">Proof that we were there!</p><p class="MsoNormal">








</p><p class="MsoNormal">Awesome looking blue water!</p><p class="MsoNormal">








</p>


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What did you do download those pictures off the internet? No just kidding, glad you made the run but that is a long haul for a short intake. Maybe next time. The lightning yesterday afternoon was exciting also.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Not knowing the locations mentioned, could that tank be a cast off from the blown up rig?

How big was it? No matter the size, you wouldn't want to hit it at any speed.

Brent


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Tank was approx 10 foot in diamter and maybe 10-15 foot in length? It was big enough to sink any fiberglass vessel that hit it.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

DADGUM!!!! That is a big mucker!!!

Brent


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like a long haul but any trip sounds good to me in a 36 yellowfin. that tank would have been bad news for anyone who was unlucky to find it the hard way. sorry the results weren't equal to the time and money you spent. better luck next time.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Those ropes hanging off the tank are bad news if they get caught in a prop. Great pics!


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

Nothing holding on the barrel?


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

That's a long haul for one fish. I hope it tasted likea $1,000 fish. It takes a dedicated fisherman to take the time to make a post like yours. Thanks,


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

The tank looks like a mooring bouy that has broken loose. They are usually around oil rigs in deeper water.


----------

